# Kentucky?



## KindredSpirit (Sep 30, 2008)

Is there anyone here from Kentucky that would be interested in starting up a support group? I just moved back here from Tempe, AZ not too long ago and I'm trying to make some new connections.


----------



## Rengoku (Feb 6, 2010)

I also live in kentucky, but there is about a two hour distance between us. Still, its nice to hear that there is someone from Ky.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/kentucky-sas-group/


----------

